# Angelfish in a 29 gallon aquarium?



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm still thinking of possible fish for my aquarium, and my LFS has a bunch of silver dollar sized angelfish, so I looked online, and everywhere I read, it said that the minimum tank for angelfish was 15 gallons or 20 gallons. Most said 15 gallons minimum for a breeding pair. So I was wondering if, once my tank has cycled, if I could go to my LFS, buy about 6 angelfish, wait for a couple to pair off, and give away the other angelfish and just have the breeding pair and some dither fish in my tank, if that would work? 29 gallon tanks are higher than others, so shouldn't that be okay for a couple of angelfish?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Not to offend, but I'm highly questioning which online sources you use for fish profiles?

A single pair of Angels is got to be housed in a MIN of 55g, apart from the behavior, their adult size will be 10-12" they got to be able to move around in the tank, swim some, have room to be active.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

I googled 'angelfish tank size' and checked every website on the first two pages. That included a couple of forums and one scam site - which I avoided. Most places seem to say they grow to be about 5-6 inches, max. One site said 12 inches, but that's about how big discus get, right? I thought angelfish were smaller.

I also checked AQAdvisor.com, and it said I could have 3 angelfish and some little dither fish too, but I think I would only need 2.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

Its my understanding they grow to 6 inches as well. I think your tank could handle 6 but I don't think it would be visually appealing and not a lot of room for the fish to swim; why not consider four. If I recall, the 29 gallon tank is a "tall' tank.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I mostly see 10-15g per angelfish as well. I currently have 3 in my 29g, 2 dollar size and one a little bigger. I do plan to upgrade (nothing major, to the 40s perhaps) but an upgrade is an upgrade. I'm sure breeders and angelfish fanatics know a bit more than us overly protective owners.
BTW 6" is from mouth to tip of tail, about 10-12 inches from top to bottom fin.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

What I meant was, I was thinking of getting about 6 juveniles, waiting for a couple to pair off, then removing the ones that didn't pair off. I was thinking of only keeping one pair, since two pairs would be cramped when one or both were breeding.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I personally wouldn't add any if the stocking list in your sig is accurate


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Haven't added those fish yet, those were just the best choice initially when I wasn't considering Angels. I won't add any fish for at least another week, probably more, to let my tank finish cycling and balance out.


----------

